# Amazing Figure Modeler #30



## irocer (Aug 22, 2000)

Self hornblowing: The new AFM is out. It includes a story own my Spiderman and Hulk buildups. The AFM guys saw them at Wonderfest and wanted them in this "Comics" special. They also have a good review of the 1/1000 Enterprise and Klingon ships.


----------



## actias (May 19, 2003)

Yeah, a friend of mine, Steve Riojas (He did the Penguin and the Aquaman models and writeups in this issue, and contributes painting and technique articles for every issue of AFM) was very impressed by them. He was one of the judges in the model contest and was really upset that one of the other judges did not back his vote that those comic kits should have been the top winners. He literally argued with ,and was upset, at that judge. He himself is an awesome painter, and he fell in love with those kits that you did.


----------



## dreamer (Jan 1, 1970)

It's obvious why Steve was so impressed with them. They deserve all the praise they get.

Irocer, I have that issue. Excllent article, I'm glad your awesome work is getting recognition. You deserve it. I've never seen anything like that before, and you realized the concept to perfection.


----------



## Lee Staton (May 13, 2000)

I'm almost completely retired from WonderFest now, but let me say that after 15 years of looking at WF model contests your Spiderman and Hulk kits just stunned me with sheer originality and execution. Believe me, I've seen a LOT of Spiderman and Hulk figures in all those years, and yours are truly originals.

Wish we could see more folks take chances and shake things up like that! If some individual judges can't appreciate them...well, that happens. Judging at contests is always subjective. WF uses teams of two or three whenever possible, and more than once I've seen judges so passionate about what they do or don't like that they almost come to blows!

No matter what you did or didn't win, your kits turned a lot of heads and I still hear folks talking about them. I was delighted that AFM featured the models so that more folks could enjoy them.

Just my opinion as a fellow modelmaker....

Lee


----------



## irocer (Aug 22, 2000)

Thanks for the compliments guys! I really did not think that they would create so much stir. I'm glad they were well received. I had no idea that I would ever make it to a model mag, much less get to write a article. Hope PL gets some milage out of the mag also.


----------



## Rogue1 (Jan 3, 2000)

I have that issue and noticed the pics! You deserve the praise, those are 2 of the most remarkable paintjobs I have ever seen.


----------



## Heavens Eagle (Jun 30, 2003)

Anyone have pics of them?


----------



## Dr. Syn (May 29, 2003)

Did you do the kits that were painted like the old comic covers with the boards behind them? If so, that was freakin' genius. I took pics and have been showing them to everybody I know that is interested in models. Excellent job!!!!!!!!

And if not, which ones were yours?


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

Yeah, those are the ones! And photos, no matter how good, aren't as impressive as seeing the things in person. Definitely deserving of all the praise and whatever awards they receive!!

Wayne


----------



## lonfan (Feb 11, 2001)

I've seen em' too,and if those Babies didn't win then which did? just outstanding The Mrs. didn't even believe they were Kits!!! Seriously!


JOHN/LONFAN


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Yes. Truly excellent and original work. You deserve whatever praise and attention you get. 

Outstanding.


----------



## python (Nov 4, 1999)

Are you the person who did those 3-D kits that are kinda popping out of the comic book covers? If so, it is some of the most incredibly inventive work I've ever seen - and I've seen plenty of kits. You deserve every bit of notice and praise that comes your way.

I didn't attend WF, but had the pleasure of seeing a cool slideshow from Dan Jorgensen at Kitbuilders magazine. Your kits were the highlight. 

What's up next? That's a tough act to follow!!!


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

python said:


> What's up next? That's a tough act to follow!!!


Hopefully, Captain America!


----------



## Cappy D (Jun 19, 2004)

I saw your work on the CultTVman's site, and all I have to say is absolutely fantastic! I will have to pick up this magazine and read about them. I really admire your creativity, and your execution is flawless. Keep 'em coming!

-Cappy D


----------



## irocer (Aug 22, 2000)

Thanks again to everybody! I am planning to do the Capt America in this method. The next "big" thing is a leftover from movie tie-in contest from last labor day. I had a newborn at that time, so it did not get finished then.


----------



## DoctorG (Jan 1, 1970)

My compliments as well! When I first saw these kits at WF, I didn't catch the effect, but after my second round in the contest room it hit me and I have to agree that there was nothing more creative in that room than those kits. Also, it's wonderful that both Terry and David at AFM included the story and pics in the most recent issue of AFM. As always, the modeling community is a strong and supportive one and it's nice to see such outstanding creativity as this get recognized.


Dr. G.


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Just got the latest AFM today. Congrats on the article Irocer. Got to see the kits at WF and they are incredible.


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

Just got a copy of the mag! Great job and 'kudos' on all well-deserved praise!



Wayne


----------



## normlbd (Nov 2, 2001)

I saw your work at WF too. Great execution of a wonderful concept! I'm looking forward to seeing the CA when it's done.


----------

